# This Maybe A



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

This maybe a dumb question but what is the difference between a ETA and a ESA quartz

movement apart from the price?

David


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

ESA became ETA in 1983...same company.


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> ESA became ETA in 1983...same company.


So does that mean that ESA movements are NOS?

I am looking to get a ETA 955.112 @ 13.10 or a ESA 955.112 @ 6.85.

What one would be best?

David


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

I expect they are identical:

http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi...ETA-ESA_955_112

Edit: maybe I should say "I expect they are 100% interchangeble".


----------



## djgg (Feb 13, 2008)

Silver Hawk said:


> I expect they are identical:
> 
> http://www.ranfft.de/cgi-bin/bidfun-db.cgi...ETA-ESA_955_112
> 
> Edit: maybe I should say "I expect they are 100% interchangeble".


Thank you for your help, I will order a ESA and save some money.

David


----------

